# which quick detailer?



## deweythorne (May 23, 2013)

:newbie:

Hi
I know there's multiple different quick detailers on the market but I am wondering which one the majority of people use or which is highly recommended?


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Autoglym Rapid Detailer for me!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I use 2, The Victoria Wax QD and the Sonus Carnauba Spritz which I have just bought, but does give a nice finish I must admit.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sonax Bsd nothing else comes close for beadage and keeping the car cleaner for longer!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Meguiars Last Touch.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonax bsd CG v7 FK 425 for me :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Fk 425 here!


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Auto finess finale is great.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Chemical Guys P40 ... Love it


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

sonax bsd for me awesome stuff:thumb:
nick.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax QED for me, amazing stuff.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Angelwax QED


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Megs UD
Sonax bsd
Autobrite berry blast qd. (good to leave in the boot of the car diluted for a quick wipe if you see something=bonus cos you choose the dilution ratio. Very good product. Not great beading however)


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sonax bsd


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

3M quick wax,,


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaino Z6 :thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Sonax BSD, just taken delivery of another 5L I like it so much


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

From what I have tested I would recomend obe of the PB's or V7 from CG.

Looking forward to try the Sonax one.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

turboyamaha said:


> Fk 425 here!


Yep also a fan of the mighty FK #425. You can get a small sample bottle to test as well before committing to a larger size (CYC sell them as do a number of other retailers).

#425 only needs a small amount applied otherwise it can smear (less is more). Apply with one MF cloth and buff off with another.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sonax bsd for me too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Victoria Wax QD or Sonax BSD for me :thumb:


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Sonax by a big country mile. How good is it? Yesterday I had chance to clean the car the beading was just awesome and that is just 1 coat / layer since August 2013.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

since august,, maybe than its more a spray sealant imo,,,
you can call it a quick detailer though,,


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sonax Brilliant Shine is very good. Beads up like crazy.


----------



## ch3tan (Jan 2, 2014)

Angel wax qed


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Bsd performance just can't fault it after every wash water just sheets off beading is insane quick drive it's all gone


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Megs Last Touch. Think I'm going through my 3th or 4th gallon now. It just works so well for me I don't riks changing to something else 
But I do want to try the Sonax bsd soon


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Sonax BSD
Best Ive ever used
I now use it in conjunction with AB Hellshine Abyss
Fantastic!!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Duragloss Fast Clean and Shine.. not only a fantastic QD but the best smelling product EVER - buy it on smell alone!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Today I used Orchard Carcare Perfection and its blown my socks off, super slick finish and a great shine so at the moment I vote for this


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Greased Lightning Showroom Shine used as a detailer is awesome removes Tar etc. I dont use it as advertised for washless clean but for getting an awesome shine especially at this time of year wouldnt go past it.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart reglaze for me


----------



## gazspeight (Jul 20, 2013)

Meguiars Last Touch, leaves a silky deep smooth shine


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

robbo51 said:


> Sonax BSD
> Best Ive ever used
> I now use it in conjunction with AB Hellshine Abyss
> Fantastic!!


The beading must be insane!! Only used the sonax myself but have seen video's of the abyss beading/sheeting


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonax BSD is great, really good geadinga and water repellency

AG isnt bad either

curious to try the Hellshine Abyss and FK 425 as im a product whore


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

sparkie1401 said:


> curious to try the Hellshine Abyss and FK 425 as im a product whore


FK #425 is pretty awesome. Been using it for a long time and so easy to use and lasts well. Beading very good.

Have just bought some Sonax BSD to compare though


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

UWW is slick and probably the cheapest. I love BH Auto QD diluted to 1:1 as well.


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a convert to Sonax BSD, Still use Finale once in a while but more as a drying aid.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i use FK#425,Autosmart reglaze and sonax bsd.
imo fk is the best but the other are not far behind


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

I normally use Meguiars Ultimate QD which has good beading but ive just used Autobrites Project 32 today and it leaves a fantastic gloss even on my Silver car. Well impressed


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Its weird no one mentioned VP citrus bling. It is one of the most versatile products out there (qd clay lube, glass cleaner, engine cleaner etc ) . Great price and excellent dilution rates :thumb:


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

where's the best place to buy Sonax BSD ?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Cleanyourcar.co.uk do it, in bulk aswell!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Haing tried the majority of them out there over a long detailing 'career', four stand out for me:

Clearkote Quickshine
Zaino Z6
Finish Kare #425
Autoglym Rapid Detailer

All four I've repeat bought, which, given the abundance of products out there, forever tempting us, if anything is purchased more than once, it normally signals to me it's a good 'un.

The Clearkote and the FK are the most versatile, being suitable for all exterior surfacers (including glass and then windscreen).

The Z6 and Rapid Detailer, for me, have the edge as pure paintwork gloss enhancers, and protection boosters.

To be frank, if anyone's after something 'off the shelf' to pick up in person at their local shop, IMHO, the Autoglym stands up with anything out there. Put aside any preconceptions of anything AG being not as good because it's not got a sexy smell, or _because_ it's widely available on the high street. It's just a great QD - period.


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

3M Quick Wax for me.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Autosmart Reglaze for me


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

im using formula cleans detailing spray and think its good


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zaino Z8 and Sonax Brilliant Shine are my fav's!


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

'Clean your Car' are out of stock of BSD  who else stocks it ?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a question then - apologies for hijacking. What would offer the most versatile product with great water behaviour and good dilution rates? That's asking a lot but with the abundance of QD's on the market there must be one! I'd rather buy something in bulk and dilute it then I can keep various dilutions for different scenarios.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

autosmart reglaze


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> autosmart reglaze


Ok cool - what sort of stuff can reglaze be used for? Dilution ratios etc?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

50ml per 500ml for qd and can be used as clay lube and possibly waterless wash


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok thanks buddy.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I have this - http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/QUICK_DETAILER_SYNTHETIC_DETAIL_SPRAY_p/synthe16.htm

I do not rate it one bit, it leaves a smear on the paint.

I do also have this - http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/deta...ipe-473ml-54?gclid=CJ2X-9iskrwCFfMftAodBQIAJw

One of my first proper detailing purchases from halfords which came with the clay bar and MF towel, I really rate the Megs QD great scent, easy on and easy off leaving a glossy finish couldn't ask for more.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

AngelWax QED
detailing spray


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

Fk#425


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Zymol field glaze or auto finesse finale


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zaino Z8 or Sonax Brilliant Shine.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Megs UQD i like


----------



## WAFU (Jan 21, 2014)

*Sonax*

Video of Sonax Xtreme filmed today. Applied 2 days ago. This is great stuff; the shine is immense and rain water beads off. When you start driving all the beads fly off the bonnet, awesome product.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Orchard Perfection i found more slicker and wetter than Sonax UD. it also left more protection for longer


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i find sonax has a more wax look than sealant but it beads and sheets like nothing else which is all i want. no more water spots on black car. been on my car for 2 weeks with no drop in performance so far


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

apart from Cleanmycar how else supplies Sonax BSD?


----------

